# المُرّ myrrha



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2012)

*





* أسماء العشب : مرّ، مُرّة.
أنواعه : مُرّ حجازي، مُرّ بطارخ إفريقي.* 






* *





* *وصف المر
*مادّة راتنجيّة  عطريّة حمراء بنّيّة تنتجها شجرة المُرّ. ولها أغصان شائكة وأزهار حمراء  برتقاليّة،  وهي تكثر في شبه الجزيرة العربيّة (اليمن وعُمَان) وفي شرق  إفريقيا  (دجيبوتي وأثيوبيا والسّودان والصّومال وكينيا)، هي بالفرنسيّة  myrrhe،  وبالإنكليزيّة myrrh، اسمها العلميّ Commiphora myrrha *

**




*​* 
*وشجرة   صمغ المُرّ أو المُرّه، تعتبر من الأشجار الموغلة في القدم، والتي ساعدت   الكثير من الشعوب والقبائل في نفس الوقت علي تطهير وتجميل أجسادهم، حيثما   كانوا بالقرب منها*

**







*​وهو عبارة شجر   قصير شوكي (مثل الصورة أسفل هذا التعليق) من الفصيلة (البلسمية) ذو أوراق  ثلاثية (كما هو واضح في الشكل السابق)، تسيل منها مادة راتنجية  على شكل  دموع هاطلة ذات لون شاحب يميل إلى الأحمر أو البني أو الأسود. وهو  ذو  رائحة عطرية نفاذة، وهو كذلك سريع التفتت والتكسر. وقد تُشرَّط هذه  الأوراق  فتخرج منها مادة لزجة تسيل على حصر وأنابيب قد بسطت لها، وقد تجمد  على  ساقها، وهي مادة لا تذوب في الماء. وفي                                                       الأزمنة الماضية كان يُستخدم                                                      الراتينج الأحمر  البني اللون                                                      (المُرّة) في حفظ مومياويات قدماء  المصريين بالتحنيط (في خلطة بتدخل في تكوينها).                                                      كذلك كان يستخدم فى النواحى                                                       الطبية بشكل واسع أيام قدماء                                                      المصريين. وكان يُستخدم لعلاج                                                       العديد من الأمراض، والتى                                                      تشمل الجُذام،  والزُهري،                                                      والتهابات الحلق والزور،                                                      وأيضا فى  علاج بعض الأمراض                                                      الجلدية. ويوصى أيضا بالمر في                                                       حالة ضيق التنفس، وألم                                                      الأسنان. وكان يستخدم في الطب                                                       الصيني التقليدي في علاج                                                      حالات النزف والجروح. وأيضاً يستخدم في علاج حالات التهاب  المفاصل، وتخفيف السمنة، ومن استخداماته الأساسية علاج أمراض الأوعية  الدموية. وهذا التشخيص القديم مطابق للتشخيص الحديث للمرض الذي يعرف بتصلب  الشرايين. وصمغ الجيوجولو يستخدم بصفة رئيسية لعلاج هذا المرض عن طريق خفضه لنسبة الكوليسترول، والجليسريدات الثلاثية في مصل الدم.

*








*​ *
*وأما  اسمها التجاري والمتعارف عليه في غير بلادنا فهو الMYRRH، والمُرّ عادة  يستحصل عليه من جذوع أشجار المر وذلك بخدش أو بجرح الجذوع بفأس، فتخرج مادة  المُرّ وتُجمع من جذع الشجرة بعد أن يتجمد عليه وهذا هو النوع النقي ولا  يحتوي على معدن الرصاص. لكن أحياناً يسيل المُرّ حتى يصل الأرض والأرض  احياناً تكون غنية بمعدن الرصاص، فإذا حدث أن الرمل أو الأرض الذي ينمو فيه  شجر المُرّ فيه رصاص فإن المُرّ إذا سال إلى الأرض فإنه يتلوث بمادة  الرصاص وعليه يجب عدم جمع المُرّ الذي يوجد فوق الرمل تحت شجرة المُرّ،  ويجمع فقط النوع الذي على جذع الشجرة فقط.*
**





*​*الأجزاء المستخدمة و مناطق انتشارها :
*صمغ  المُرّ ينمو كشجيرات في  الأقاليم الصحراوية، ويبلغ ارتفاع الشجرة حوالى 5  أمتار، وتتميز بأن لها  أغصان محملة بالأشواك، وتنمو تلك الأشجار في  الشمال الشرقي لأفريقيا، وفى  الصومال، وأثيوبيا، والسودان، وفى السعودية،  واليمن، والهند، وايران،  وتايلاند.
ويتم الحصول على تلك الراتينجات من جذوع الأشجار كما قلنا، ومن الفروع التى  تقطع حتى  يسيل منها سائل المُرَّه، ويجفف ثم يجمع لكي يستخدم في أشكال  علاجية.
ويجب أن يخلط نبات المُرَّه مع نبات آخر أبن عم له يشبه المُرّ وهو  الميوكول  mukul وأسمه العلمى Commiphora mukul. والذى يحتوى على  الفيتوستيرول، والذى  له تأثير هرمونى*

* *




*​* 
افعال و فوائد المُرّ الاساسية :
*منبّه ومنشط عام للجسم، مضاد للالتهاب، وعلاج                                                  فعال لإلتهاب اللثة، وقرحة الفم والقولون،                                                  وآلام الحلق، والبرد العام، مطهر، قابض للنزيف، مضاد للتشنج، طارد للريح. ويُستخدم لعلاج مرض                                                  القدم الرياضي (نمو فطريات التنيا                                                  بين أصابع القدمين)​ المُرّ لا يذوب في الماء ولذلك يؤخذ عادة كمسحوق أو صبغة وليس كنقيع.​ والمُرّ لا يُهضم عادة بسهولة في الأمعاء، لذا يُستخدم عامة في العلاجات الخارجية أو سوائل الغرغرة وليس في الأدوية الداخلية.​ يُعتبر المُرّ في الهند وما حولها مقوياً ومنظفاً للدم، وله شُهرة (غير مؤكده) بأنه يحسن القوى العقلية.​ ويستخدم في الهند والشرق الأوسط للفم واللثة والحلق والمشكلات الهضمية بطرق معينة، فضلاً عن الحيض الغير منتظم وآلام الحيض.​ والمُرّ  أحد أكثر الأدوية فعالة لالتهاب الحلق  والقروح الفموية والتهاب اللثة.  وتؤخذ الصبغة المخففة كغسول للفم، كما  أنها فعالة كسائل للغرغرة.​ و للمُرّ مفعول قابض ومُطهر يجعله مُفيد في علاج حب الشباب والحبوب والمشكلات الجلدية الالتهابية المعتدلة​ *




*​* 
المركبات الفعالة :
*إن  الثلاث عناصر الأساسية فى  نبات المُرّ هي الراتينج بنسبة 25 – 40%،  والصمغ بنسبة 30-60% وهو عبارة عن  البولى سكاريد الحامضى acidic  polysaccharides. والزيوت الطيارة بنسبة 3-8%  والتى تحتوى على  الهييرابولين heerabolene.  والأيوجينول eugenol .
وتعتبر الثلاثة عناصر الأساسية مهمة في النشاطات العلاجية العشبية التي   يستخدم فيها المر. وتم إثبات أن الراتينجات الموجودة بالمره تقتل   الميكروبات المختلفة والفيروسات، وتثير نوع من كريات الدم البيضاء الخاص   لابتلاع الميكروبات والمعروفة بالخلايا البالعة الكبيرة macrophages.
ويتمتع المر أيضا بخصائص  لوقف النزف، ويهدئ من آثار التهاب الأنسجة في  الفم والحلق. وتستمر الدراسات  للتحقق من إمكانية الراتينج المستخلص من  المر لمنع السرطان، وكمسكن للألم. *










*​ *
المحاذير والأضرار                                     * *
*-  يجب                                      عدم استعمال المُرّ أثناء فترة  الحمل لأنه منشط                                      للرحم.
                                      - يؤخذ                                       من المُرّ ما كان حديثا خفيفاً، ولونه بين                                       الأحمر والبني، أما *الأسود منه فهو ضار جداً*
- لا يؤخذ منه جرعات إلا قليلة جداً، لأنه ممكن أن يضر الجهاز الهضمي
- يؤخذ *تحت إشراف طبيب متخصص* في الأعشاب ولا تُأخذ وصفة من عطار أو  النت تحت أي حجة حتى لو كُتب أنه عن تجربة، وهذا ضروري جداً من أجل صحتكم،  فرجاء عدم تجربة أي وصفة حتى لو كانت من طبيب مكتوبة على النت لحالة معينه،  فلابد من الرجوع للطبيب المعالج أولاً ولقاءه وجهاً لوجه، ليتم التشخيص  الحقيقي والواقعي وإعطاء ما يتناسب مع الحالة. ​ 



*هذا هو المُرّ الضار، وكل ما لونه غامق جداً أو داكن*​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للموضوع والمعلومات الرائعه
الرب يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## aymonded (13 يوليو 2012)

ويبارك حياتك وصلي من أجلي كثيراً، النعمة معك
​


----------



## سانتي (13 يوليو 2012)

*سلام ونعمة...

معلومات قيمة صراحة ومُفيدة...
توقعت كلمة مُر منَ المرارة في البداية...
لكن..ومع أني لم أُكمل الموضوع حتى النهاية لكن..فليُبارك لكَ الرب فيما قدمت...^^
ويجعلك ممن يعلون مجده و بركةً للكثير...​*


----------



## aymonded (13 يوليو 2012)

فرح الله قلبك ووهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الرجاء الحي في المسيح يسوع آمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا شكرااا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## aymonded (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
​


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

للرفع لسؤال البعض عنه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع جميل ... و غريب ... شكراً استاذي العزيز


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

العفو يا جميل على ايه بس يا صديقي الحلو
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع قيم ومعلومات مهمه ورائعه 
كنت فاكره الصندوق ده فى دهب ياقوت احمدك يااااااااااارب هههههههههه
شكرااااااااااااااا جدا ايمن 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك الرائعه حقيقى
​


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه مهي دية الخدعة طلع بخور في الآخر هههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك مع كل أسرتك الجميلة يا رب
​


----------

